# The Most Souless Pub in Cardiif...Nominations please?



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 30, 2005)

I went to the Waterguard last night, it was like stepping backinto a timewarp to a left over 70's purpose built estate pub.

Too bright, it looked like a waiting area for an airport and the beer was all kegged with those tiny pull down levers!

Coupled to that it looks like an office from the outside.

All in all 0/10


----------



## socialistcelt (Oct 30, 2005)

Not been inside, but looks like a clinic from the out. You know, the one you sort of wouldn't want to visit.


----------



## zog (Oct 30, 2005)

I had a fondness for the waterguard a couple of years ago. mostly because we spent all our sundays during the summer wankered on the lawn outside. the staff left us alone - i think they saw it as the easier option.

my nomination must be that walkabout corporate austrailian themed drinking barn on st mary st. utter shite, don't even know if it qualifies as a pub.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 30, 2005)

(Sound of a can of worms being opened)

That was the venue for the meet that never occured - although I did meet ddraig and his bro there.

Beers good though - I agree it feels a bit wanky but there are much, much offenders. I can only imagine what Tyger Tyger is like


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 30, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I can only imagine what Tyger Tyger is like



I've been invited to a birthday do there next month.  I'm not sure what to say... perhaps I can get a research grant to make a sociological expedition out of it, what do you think?


----------



## Dai Sheep (Oct 30, 2005)

Where is the Waterguard? I've never heard of it.


----------



## zog (Oct 30, 2005)

down the docks by the christian lightship. Where's tyger tyger? never heard of that one.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 30, 2005)

socialistcelt said:
			
		

> Not been inside, but looks like a clinic from the out. You know, the one you sort of wouldn't want to visit.



Is that the pub that had the old front bit driven in from an old build in england?

Its a gay bar isnt it?

I like it there only because they don't charge you for mineral water   

Most wanky bar has to be shot in the dark, all i want is a coffee and i have to contend with pretend arty farty types dribbling over a bottle of peroni!!

What ever happened to a pint of stella, give me the royal oak anyday!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 30, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> down the docks by the christian lightship. Where's tyger tyger? never heard of that one.



Greyfriars Rd opposite all the bus stops. celeb paradise apparently  

Well if you class noel sullivan, stuart cable etc etc, expect it will become a haunt for ole chaz n gav.


----------



## Brockway (Oct 30, 2005)

The Walkabout - it's anti-CCFC for a start. And it's like drinking in a cinema. Except they don't show any decent films. Is that Springbok place still going? That's shit as well. And Callaghans.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 30, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> The Walkabout - it's anti-CCFC for a start. And it's like drinking in a cinema. Except they don't show any decent films. Is that Springbok place still going? That's shit as well. And Callaghans.



The springbok is now called dewi's, same old wanky people with straws in their bottles.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 30, 2005)

Fair play to Callaghans, I know its the hotel bar of the Holiday Inn, but they make more effort putting stuff on than any pub in Cardiff.
They even had a two day 'Microfestival' with indoor and outdoor stages.

And they open really late
And guinness is £1.50 before midnight
And when I was in there the bouncer let us fill our boots on a left-over buffet while we watched a band of octagenarian teddy boys bang out rock and roll.

So I reckon theres a lot worse places - although its hard to define 'souless' isn't it. I reckon I'd hate 'Evolution' down Atlantic Wharf, but I expect the people who go to it like it. For a place to be totally souless it has to actually stop people from enjoying themselves. Like the feeling I get when I set foot inside the Philharmonic.


----------



## Brockway (Oct 30, 2005)

I quite like the Philly - maybe it's because a drunken maiden bared her be-thonged arse to me last time I was in there. Highly recommended.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 30, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> And when I was in there the bouncer let us fill our boots on a left-over buffet



I nominate KBT as the Wales forum resident _bon viveur_. And I think he should make us all a curry some night too 

Actually was in the Waterguard for a Sunday afternoon sandwich & chips during the summer with some family and found it hit *that* nail right on the head... it's funny (not) the number of pubs who struggle to make a chunky and tasty white bread sambo that spills it generous filling and comes accompanied by a crispy pile of golden chips. The Waterguard managed it!


----------



## mabinogi (Oct 30, 2005)

.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the Waterguard, it's a pleasure to drink a relatively independently owned boozer (and the cider is pretty good).

Most soulless pub in Cardiff? Got to be anything along St. Mary's Street (with honourable exception of the Goat Major and Kitty'O Flyns) or Salt down the bay which always seems to have an undercurrent of casual violence about it.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 30, 2005)

For me it has to be that non entity they call 'The Yard' in the brewery 1/4
I bloody hate it in there, three times Ive been there, every time I couldnt wait to leave


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 31, 2005)

Most of the theme pubs in St.Marys St. could qualify.

I agree that for a 'traditional' pub the Goat Major is lacking in anything resembling a soul.

Also I reckon the old Exchange on City road never had a heart ( Cillas ) whereas a few doors down the Tut n' Shive always seems to be reasonable.
The Exchange is now a coffee/pub effort that finally seals its fate.

Also rans
The Billabong - Albany Road
Gassy Jacks - Salisbury Road


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 31, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I quite like the Philly - maybe it's because a drunken maiden bared her be-thonged arse to me last time I was in there. Highly recommended.



1986!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dunno about soulless but my husband's old band (funk and soul combo with brass section) would never set foot in Gassy Jack's again for ten times the MU rate.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 31, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Dunno about soulless but my husband's old band (funk and soul combo with brass section) would never set foot in Gassy Jack's again for ten times the MU rate.



What was their name, I used to like the music down there?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 31, 2005)

Again maybe this is a theme with the poncyier bars, but I've had some really nice Sunday afternoon beer 'n' sarnies in the Yard. Sitting upstairs watching the world go by and easing of the hangover with a pint of shandy.

It's this pricks that ruin the places I suppose, but I doubt Reflex/Edwards et al could ever be enjoyable to spend time in.

Also - I went to molkos on saturday, and for the first time I can remember the place 'Exuded 'tude' - loads of 'roided up rugger buggers.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 31, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Again maybe this is a theme with the poncyier bars, but I've had some really nice Sunday afternoon beer 'n' sarnies in the Yard. Sitting upstairs watching the world go by and easing of the hangover with a pint of shandy.
> 
> It's this pricks that ruin the places I suppose, but I doubt Reflex/Edwards et al could ever be enjoyable to spend time in.
> 
> Also - I went to molkos on saturday, and for the first time I can remember the place 'Exuded 'tude' - loads of 'roided up rugger buggers.




Over time , a lot of bars will be 'discovered', have a golden era and the overrun by our rugby paling brethren.

I suppose all them bars will be soulless to a point, but there does seem to be certain places that never quite 'have anything about them' when they should.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2005)

How does the Vulcan rate? Can we have a meet there? I'm too paranoid to go in on my own. I bet the rugger bugger crowd wouldn't be seen dead in there...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 31, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> What was their name, I used to like the music down there?


Metropolis. The crowd were expecting a rock outfit, not a soul/funk band. This was a while ago (at least ten years) but it's seared on my husband's brain.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't mind the Water Guard for a quiet drink if I'm down the Bay.

Agree that Walkabout is horrible. Agree that Callaghans is good for a hotel bar and pretty down to earth. Can't stand The Yard - especially on a Saturday nigt when it takes hours to get served. I miss the Albert on international days 

As I live near the Royal Oak I will always vouch for it! Also like The Albany and Tut n Shive in Roath. In town I usually go for Dempseys or City Arms but have also been known to frequent HaHas or Laguna if I’m ‘going posh’.

I was in Tyger Tyger the weekend before last and fell asleep before the end. Then again I usually falla sleep about 1am wherever I am. Not my cup of tea and £8 to get in!!

So... most soulless pub in Cardiff.....IMO...... is...... hard to call really but will probably go for Edwards or Walkabout.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone remember Berlins? I think it only served bottles, there were re-cycling bottle banks everywhere in the club/pub. No seats that I can remember ( you drink faster if you stand )...fucking appauling.

Re. The Vulcan... more soul than The Baltimore on soul night.

Walkabout leading so far.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 31, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Berlins? I think it only served bottles, there were re-cycling bottle banks everywhere in the club/pub. No seats that I can remember ( you drink faster if you stand )...fucking appauling.



It must have been about '89 when it opened and the bikini-clad barmaids were certainly a reason for this (then) young man and his mates to frequent. Other than that the bottles chutes were pretty much the highlights. It got a bit gangstery during the mid '90s.


----------



## mtbskalover (Oct 31, 2005)

tiger tiger hey? i no some people who work in there, they are jock/ chav types tho, so thats another place down that street i dont feel welcome in.

walkabout is pretty lame i'd agree, as to are many of the places down st/marys st.  Philarmonic (sp?) is one of the worst.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 31, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> It must have been about '89 when it opened and the bikini-clad barmaids were certainly a reason for this (then) young man and his mates to frequent. Other than that the bottles chutes were pretty much the highlights. It got a bit gangstery during the mid '90s.



yeah , it was called buzz back then


----------



## welshtart (Oct 31, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I went to the Waterguard last night, it was like stepping backinto a timewarp to a left over 70's purpose built estate pub.
> 
> Too bright, it looked like a waiting area for an airport and the beer was all kegged with those tiny pull down levers!
> 
> ...




never actually been in this place but then again i didn't actually realise what it was when i was shagging my ex down there outside, wasn't til i looked up and focused and noticed people staring out of the window.......oops!


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Oct 31, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> How does the Vulcan rate? Can we have a meet there? I'm too paranoid to go in on my own. I bet the rugger bugger crowd wouldn't be seen dead in there...



The Vulcan is the best pub in Cardiff 'bar' none  

The first time we went in there it really impressed with a range of proper nutters that you would once have expected in the Cambrian. There was the guy at the bar selling chicken pieces, which he was cutting up to order on the bar with a pocket knife, the 'fighting vicar', sat at one table with a dog collar he had made from a piece of plastic and matching cross stood in an empty bottle and the obligatory guy dressed as Elvis!

My brother in law who is an Aussie used to love it, I think it was his favourite pub in the world!

As for having a meet in there... well everyone should go there...all the time....as it is probably threatened by the new St Davids 2... so use it or lose it!

My first post by the way........hello


----------



## Dai Sheep (Oct 31, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Berlins? I think it only served bottles, there were re-cycling bottle banks everywhere in the club/pub. No seats that I can remember ( you drink faster if you stand )...fucking appauling.
> 
> Re. The Vulcan... more soul than The Baltimore on soul night.
> 
> Walkabout leading so far.



Ahh Berlins, great for the £1 a bottle offers. Very hostile atmosphere there at times though, you had to drink quick and get out.

No one mentioned Kiwi's yet? Or are we sticking strictly to pubs. Kiwis used too be a good laugh, gone shit now - but you still cant move in there.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2005)

Fuckin quality first post Gentleman Taff, and on behalf of the straggly bunch of Welsh posters in this particular forum, welcome to the boards.  There's a bullshit routine that the luvvies in the General forum pass off on new posters about hobnobs and shit like that, but personally it doesn't wash with me so I'm not gonna lay it on you.

Are you in Cardiff? Can we expect you at the next failed meet, then?


----------



## fishtail (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of the Vulcan, truly a 'proper' pub. Not sure how the influx of students into the new digs just up the road will affect it though.


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Oct 31, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Fuckin quality first post Gentleman Taff, and on behalf of the straggly bunch of Welsh posters in this particular forum, welcome to the boards.  There's a bullshit routine that the luvvies in the General forum pass off on new posters about hobnobs and shit like that, but personally it doesn't wash with me so I'm not gonna lay it on you.
> 
> Are you in Cardiff? Can we expect you at the next failed meet, then?



Ta mate, so we don't pass out bara brith here then, no?

As far as the next failed meet, yeh I'm in Cardiff, and would love to, just tell me where  and when not to make it and I won't be there!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 31, 2005)

haylz said:
			
		

> yeah , it was called buzz back then



D'oh. Forgot about that bit. Cheers for the reminder


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't believe no-one's put in a bad word for The Owain Glyndwr, that said, it's Walkabout innit, has to be.


----------



## Yoj (Nov 1, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Fair play to Callaghans, I know its the hotel bar of the Holiday Inn, but they make more effort putting stuff on than any pub in Cardiff.
> They even had a two day 'Microfestival' with indoor and outdoor stages.
> 
> .



was that on bank holiday in august cos my housemate was first act on second day there.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2005)

SeniorSbagliato said:
			
		

> Can't believe no-one's put in a bad word for The Owain Glyndwr, that said, it's Walkabout innit, has to be.



Well the OG has had its moments, although usually a place I avoid like the plague, we were walking past it about midnight the other week ( friday I think ), when I heard the Stooges coming from inside..I shit you not.

You got to go in and have a look haven't you? It was some odd punky/nu-metal sparsley attended night. 
But they did play the Dead Kennedys for the old men.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 2, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> But they did play the Dead Kennedys for the old men.



Well that's alright then, nomination withdrawn.


----------



## Brockway (Nov 2, 2005)

Aesthetically, the most soulless pub in Cardiff is The Goscombe in Canton - looks like an estate agents. And serves beer that might have been brewed by estate agents. Fortunately one or two of the er... colourful local characters, manage to redeem it by being a bit engagingly mental.


----------



## lunatrick (Nov 2, 2005)

I thought the vulcan had been knocked down? or am I imagining things?

My votes :-

Roath Park (City Road) - inside the lounge feels like a cheap caravan, awful dump.

Billabong - about as australian as a pint of fosters, themepub dross at it's worst.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 3, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> The Goscombe in Canton.



I always thought that that was way too posh a name for a Canton pub, what were they thinking?


----------



## Brockway (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm guessing it's named after local artist and sculptor William Goscombe John. I'm all in favour of pub names having some kind of local significance, so fair dos.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it's named after local artist and sculptor William Goscombe John. I'm all in favour of pub names having some kind of local significance, so fair dos.



Should be called The Simmo!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2005)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> Roath Park (City Road) - inside the lounge feels like a cheap caravan, awful dump.
> .



True but the back bar is to savour, Ok it was better when you couldn't see inside, but it still feels like a cross between Cheers and The Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Brockway (Nov 3, 2005)

When are you going to update your blog? It's an integral part of the blogging concept. Watch out for an interview with Wales's latest porn sensation, Isabel Ice, on my website in the next week or so.   

The Halfway, in Pontcanna - a good pub ruined by a recent glitzy makeover.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> When are you going to update your blog? It's an integral part of the blogging concept. Watch out for an interview with Wales's latest porn sensation, Isabel Ice, on my website in the next week or so.
> 
> The Halfway, in Pontcanna - a good pub ruined by a recent glitzy makeover.



I can't get the pictures to go right mate, It all went a bit wrong.

Have you got anything on Doug Mountjoy daughter?


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 3, 2005)

was in varsity for a little while last nite, not my choice.

thats place sucks!  expensive, lack of bar staff, jocks.


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 3, 2005)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> was in varsity for a little while last nite, not my choice.
> 
> thats place sucks!  expensive, lack of bar staff, jocks.



Yeh, v. poor boozer.  The other one next to it is a bag o' shite as well.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 3, 2005)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> Yeh, v. poor boozer.  The other one next to it is a bag o' shite as well.



Crockertons? My chums who work on Park Place tell me that the place is a madhouse for fights, like even by Cardiff standards


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 3, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Crockertons? My chums who work on Park Place tell me that the place is a madhouse for fights, like even by Cardiff standards



Yeh, I went in there once, (I was tempted to say 'my friend told me....', but I have to admit to going in there once) and there was an African chap in the bogs giving out aftershave and the like, ( a recent phenomenen, which I find very baffling  ), who got started on by some limp dick, gel haired little scrotes, for no apparent reason (although sadly I can probably guess  ).

The tale has a happy ending tho' as they didn't anticipate that everyone in the bogs at the time, thought they were out of order, jumped in/fetched the bouncers who kicked them out, pronto


----------



## Brockway (Nov 3, 2005)

"Have you got anything on Doug Mountjoy daughter?"

The one who went topless in the tabloids? No. Do any Cardiff pubs have strippers anymore or is that old hat since the advent of pole dancing? Have to admit I've never seen a stripper in a Cardiff pub. Anyone like to fess up?


----------



## Dai Sheep (Nov 3, 2005)

The Claude in Roath is a shit hole, bad vibes in there as well.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 3, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> "Have you got anything on Doug Mountjoy daughter?"
> 
> The one who went topless in the tabloids? No. Do any Cardiff pubs have strippers anymore or is that old hat since the advent of pole dancing? Have to admit I've never seen a stripper in a Cardiff pub. Anyone like to fess up?



Never mind the strippers, is there "pole dancing" in Cardiff?  

(Psssst - where? )


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 3, 2005)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> The Claude in Roath is a shit hole, bad vibes in there as well.



I love the Claude - its my local.
I must admit I usually drink in the snug bar bit rather than the pool tables and karaoke side.

Can't see how anyone can fault the old mans bit though.

Varsity - now that is a shitheap. And greyfriars rd is the new fight capital of cardiff - it's offical. I've seen a few great fights there, and the place is usually strewn with blood and teeth of a Sunday morning.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 3, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> is there "pole dancing" in Cardiff?



Lech Walesa's Riverdance at St Davids. Got a spare ticket if you want it?   

Oh, I see, yes, Fantasy Lounge for you me old mate, ask for Katie.


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 4, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Varsity - now that is a shitheap. And greyfriars rd is the new fight capital of cardiff - it's offical. I've seen a few great fights there, and the place is usually strewn with blood and teeth of a Sunday morning.



lloyds has westons cider tho, and its on the walk into town.  I have to agree i have seen many fights recently comapred to anywhere else, not that i really hang out in any where else where fights reguarly happen.  Being on the same street as creation is just asking for trouble.

where am i going 2mos nite? Wed nite was varsity, 2nite went to lloyds (crockertons), so fri is, oh no, oh no, tyger tyger or creation! Eek! lucky i wont get let into either of them then really.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 4, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I must admit I usually drink in the snug bar bit rather than the pool tables and karaoke side.
> 
> Can't see how anyone can fault the old mans bit though.







KBT yesterday.


Seriously, though, I have to agree with him... the Claude seems a bit schizo, I wouldn't even contemplate the front bar, but the snug is a real delight.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 4, 2005)

Although the whole Claude is closing next week for a re-fit.
Here's hoping they don't touch the old mans bit and smarten up the pool table bit - they should have a late licence afterwards (at least for weekends anyway) so might have some good potential.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 4, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> The Halfway, in Pontcanna - a good pub ruined by a recent glitzy makeover.



Agreed. Used to drink there a fair bit before it got renovated. Shocking prices aswell.

Went for a pint in the Buffalo bar the other night. Extremely disappointed, what is it with every new bar having those wanky silver beer taps aswell!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 4, 2005)

At least the buffallo has got a 4am licence for the weekends!


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 4, 2005)

4am?! Marvellous. I reckon it could be ok in the night. But in the evening it was too bright and barely any music. Reckon the deco is a bit naff aswell.

Went to the Park Vaults afterwards....now there's a pub!!  They've got one of those net jukeboxes with access to two million tracks, this guy kept coming round with a 'jukebox collection fund' in a pint glass and putting on some very questionable tunage.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 4, 2005)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> 4am?! Marvellous. I reckon it could be ok in the night. But in the evening it was too bright and barely any music. Reckon the deco is a bit naff aswell.
> 
> Went to the Park Vaults afterwards....now there's a pub!!  They've got one of those net jukeboxes with access to two million tracks, this guy kept coming round with a 'jukebox collection fund' in a pint glass and putting on some very questionable tunage.



Ex-fucking-xactly! Whereelse can you get the Sonics or the 12" version of Armagideon time...a gem amongst shit.


----------

